
Joshua Boyle speaks of his family’s five-year kidnapping ordeal - marvinpinto
https://www.thestar.com/news/canada/2017/10/14/after-a-lifetime-in-captivity-the-children-of-joshua-boyle-and-caitlan-coleman-begin-to-heal.html
======
boznz
Seriously, this was pretty horrific and I'm glad they are out, but who the
fuck takes their pregnant wife into a war zone.

~~~
dianaclarke
She isn't a pet – he didn't take her anywhere.

\----------

She has agency, and as an expecting couple they decided to embark on this trip
together.

Presumably. Unless you know more than us.

~~~
truxus
I agree with parent, it is foolish to take your pregnant wife on a trip
through a warzone. The children suffered for a decision they were not old
enough to make.

